# Vérifier si une page Web a été modifiée toutes les heures...



## jpb02 (18 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,



J’ai besoin de savoir lorsqu’une page web a été modifiée et donc d’un script qui ferait ceci :



Ouvrir la page en entrant l’URL, puis le login et le mot de passe



Boucle :

Récupérer la date de création de la page

Comparer avec la date précédente

Si changée —> envoyer une alerte - Fin du script

Si inchangée —> répéter la boucle après 1 heure



Fin de la boucle



Merci !



La dernière fois que j’ai programmé c’était en assembleur 6502, il y a ….tres très longtemps


----------

